# Trip Report Time



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

This trip started off great with the DW giving me a Nikon D60 Dslr camera!

Left a little early and stayed at a rv park in Vantage for one night, windy about sums it up.

Then drove to St. Regis, MT and stayed at Nugget Campground for two nights. I will stay there any chance I can.










Then we drove to Madison for what we thought would be 5 nights.









Saw some wildlife and some waterfalls




































More to come in next post.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Then it started to snow









So we left the first chance we could (Mammoth to Gardiner and Madison to West Yellowstone were the only roads open), and headed to the Tetons.










Moose Juntion Visitors center, same architect as Bill Gates house









Saw a mom fox with kits









And a Moose with a calf









Then went to Craters of the Moon








from the top of the Cinder Cone

And finally got to relax for our last night at Emigrant Springs State Park near Pendleton, OR








Yes, both our dogs like beer.

No problems with the TT or TV.
First thing to do is get 2 6v batteries, the crappy 12v that came with it didn't last one night using only the furnace at Madison.

Got an average of 10mpg over the entire 2434 mile trip. The outback doesn't like 40mph sustained winds across Hwy 20 west of Idaho Falls.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics...Please update us on the camera as we are looking. Our departure date is for yellowstone is July 11th. My goal is 9 mpg and 300 plus gallons.....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures....really liked the one with the PBR can in the dogs mouth...


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Your pics are fantastic!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks great! We are going to Yellowstone in August.

Randy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photos!
Don't you just love your new camera??








I have it's baby sister, the D50


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the update. We are less than 48 hours from departure to Yellowstone now too.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! We leave July 1st.

Cristy


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Camera is from Costco, the price is only good through June.


----------



## MJD (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey jasonrebecca,

I had the 35 Foot Outback Fifth Wheel in Colter Bay. We had to change our plans leaving early last Thursday to try and get to Cody as they had the East closed down due to the snow. We had ice on roadway as we headed out to Dubios and over the pass to Thermopolis and then over to Sheridan for a couple of days and then on to Casper and back to CO on Sunday.

Good to see so many outbackers!

Good to meet you jasonrebecca!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like a great time.







Hopefully the weather got the snow out of it's system as we are leaving for Yellowstone tomorrow night.









I never thought it would be so tough to get past the Mississippi, but things are always an adventure!


----------

